# Jak mocny sprzęt musi być dla Gentoo?

## gracol

Witam, 

Mam do "zrobienia" pracownię, w której jest 12 komputerów. Procesor: 233 MHz, 32 MB RAM (reszta parametrów wydaje mi się malo istotna). Czy możnaby zainstalować na takim sprzęcie Gentoo (i czy będzie to sensownie chodziło)? - musi być rodowisko graficzne  :Smile: 

----------

## chojny

wystarczy chwile poszukac

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?style=printable&full=1#book_part1_chap2

pozdrawiam

----------

## BeteNoire

Chyba raczej chodzi Ci o WM a nie DE, bo KDE na tym na pewno nie pójdzie.

Co do kompilacji to mógłbyś ją przyspieszyć poprzez distcc i inne tricki, albo korzystać z PORTAGE_BINHOST. Jeśli te "sprzęty" mają wszystkie identyczne składniki to nie będzie problemu z przeniesieniem raz skompilowanych programów na resztę.

Tyle, że... będziesz miał kłopot z pamięcią będziesz musiał zredukować pracownię do 6 kompów :] http://www.gentoo.ro/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=2#doc_chap1

----------

## martin.k

 *gracol wrote:*   

> Witam, 
> 
> Mam do "zrobienia" pracownię, w której jest 12 komputerów. Procesor: 233 MHz, 32 MB RAM (reszta parametrów wydaje mi się malo istotna). Czy możnaby zainstalować na takim sprzęcie Gentoo (i czy będzie to sensownie chodziło)? - musi być �rodowisko graficzne 

 

Może być kiepsko, a jesli nawet, to raczej stage1 nie wchodzi w rachubę (kompilacja pewnie trwalaby wieki, nawet z distcc).

Co do środowiska graficznego to nie wiem czy Xorg pójdzie ci na 32 MB ramu. Jeśli już ci się uda, to nie licz na KDE, czy Gnome. Pozostaje ci jedynie Fluxbox albo XFce4. OpenOffice, też pewnie nie odpalisz sobie  :Sad: 

Sensownie by było mieć 256MB RAM, a już minimum to 128, inaczej będziesz miał jedno wielkie swapowanie.

Może sensowniej jest nabyć jakiś "przechodzony" serwerek i ustawić te kompy tylko jako cienkie klienty? Wtedy to ma jakiś sens. Pogooglaj trochę: Linux Terminal Server Project, albo coś podobnie :0

----------

## yoshi314

srodowisko graficzne ot nie problem - jak w kde powycinasz efekty specjalne to bedzie dzialac.

no i mozna zrobic sobie klasterek do kompilacji tymczasowo ^_^

----------

## BeteNoire

 *yoshi314 wrote:*   

> srodowisko graficzne ot nie problem - jak w kde powycinasz efekty specjalne to bedzie dzialac.

 

Żartujesz, prawda?   :Laughing:  32MB ramu i 233MHZ ! Tu się ledwo Xorg zmieści...

Można by pomyśleć o USE="minimal" ale to nie zawsze jest dobry pomysł (np. błędy kompilacji Perla)...

----------

## yoshi314

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

>  *yoshi314 wrote:*   srodowisko graficzne ot nie problem - jak w kde powycinasz efekty specjalne to bedzie dzialac. 
> 
> Żartujesz, prawda?   32MB ramu i 233MHZ ! Tu się ledwo Xorg zmieści...
> 
> Można by pomyśleć o USE="minimal" ale to nie zawsze jest dobry pomysł (np. błędy kompilacji Perla)...

 

sorki ramu nie zauwazylem :/

ale mozna eksperymentowac z kdrive czy cus. w koncu damn small linux daje rade na takim sprzecie

----------

## gracol

Pacownia ta musi mieć rodowisko graficzne (mylałem o WM), redukcja do 6 sztuk nie wchodzi w grę  :Sad: , tak jak i zwiększenie iloci ramu  :Sad:  Dlatego włanie mam taki problem. A kompy sš identyczne  :Smile:  Jak co jeszcze wykombinujecie to dajcie znać

----------

## BeteNoire

Na pewno będziesz musiał ustawić USE="-kde -qt -gtk2 gtk minimal"  :Very Happy: 

----------

## psycepa

moze najnowsze kde nie pojdzie, ale byly czasy gdy mialem kde na P90 + 32Mb ramu, no ale to byly jescze czasy XFree  :Smile: ,

osobiscie polecam XFCE albo WMakera  :Smile:  moze sie uzytkownicy 'odłindołszą'  :Smile: 

----------

## edi15ta

osobiscie radzilbym ci nie instalowac na tym gentoo, ale cos w stylu damn small linux i do tego doinstalowac X-y i xfce/fluxbox-a.

----------

## gryhild1985

Też bym raczej odradził instalację gentoo, raczej jakieś distro na paczkach  :Smile:  Można spróbować PLD + lekkie okienka jakieś. Też możesz jakąs dystrybucję przeznaczoną do takich kompów zainstalować, gdzieś na fedora.pl był wątek o tym, ale nie mogę znaleźć  :Sad: 

----------

## Yatmai

Tak propos tego ramu, zastanawia mnie czy przy krytycznie małej ilości pamięci, dajmy na to 16 MB, co jest stanowczo zbyt małą ilością i tu nie ma wątpliwości, że X'y na tym to by było jedno ciągłe swapowanie, czy w takiej sytuacji nie lepiej było by zaprzestać użycia ramu przez X'y na rzecz swap'u ? Mam na myśli, że linuch nie przenosiłby danych z ramu do swapu i na odwrót, tylko cały czas pracowałby na swapie :]

----------

## n3rd

Co do środowisk graficznych, to polecam zobaczyć to:

http://www.7thguard.net/news.php?id=4812

Dokładniej mam tu na myśli ten serwer aplikacji (appserver). Może zacytuję: *Quote:*   

> W przeciwieństwie do innych systemów operacyjnych (takich jak Linux, Solaris) Syllable nie korzysta jednak z X Window, lecz z własnego rozwiązania zwanego serwerem aplikacji (appserver). Pozwoliło to na znaczne zmniejszenie rozmiaru systemu, a przede wszystkim zwiększenie szybkości działania np. środowiska graficzne w Linuksie do komfortowej pracy potrzebują szybkiego procesora (około 1 GHz) i 256 MB RAMu, podobne warunki pracy w Syllable uzyskamy na komputerze klasy Pentium 200 MHz z 64 MB RAMu. 

 Bardzo ciekawe. Ten Syllable (to nie jest Linux) jest na GPL i zastanawiam się czy można by taki serwer aplikacji zastosować w gentoo...   :Confused: 

Pozdrawiam

daniel cegielka

----------

## BeteNoire

Tak, to jest bardzo ciekawe, pobrałem nawet to mini livecd. Ale mi się zdaje, że nad tymi "ożywionymi trupkami" 200-300 MHZ będą odprawiane coraz częściej odpowiednie egzorcyzmy, by odesłać je tam gdzie ich miejsce - na półki kolekcjonerów   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Belliash

X'y moze by i ruszyly. Jeszcze jakbys wykolowal starego XFree (np. 3.6  :Wink:  ).

I zainteresuj sie EDE  :Wink: .

----------

## psycepa

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Tak, to jest bardzo ciekawe, pobrałem nawet to mini livecd. Ale mi się zdaje, że nad tymi "ożywionymi trupkami" 200-300 MHZ będą odprawiane coraz częściej odpowiednie egzorcyzmy, by odesłać je tam gdzie ich miejsce - na półki kolekcjonerów  

 

szczerze watpie, taki "ozywiony trupek" jak go nazywasz moze posluzyc za bardzo dobry serwer, jesli tylko zabierze sie za to ktos kto sie na rzeczy zna...

----------

## BeteNoire

Sens takiego przedsięwzięcia zależy od tego co zamierzasz "serwować"... Nie mówię, że się nie da, bo się da: nawet na desktopie używać CPU 300MHZ. Tylko gdzie w tym wygoda? Mi czasem nie wystarcza AthlonXP2400 i 512RAMu...

Jestem też zdania, że gdyby nie kwestie pieniężne to nikt nie zawracałby sobie d..y tymi 10-letnimi "trupkami".

----------

## psycepa

cokolwiek, DNS, FTP, mail, WWW, moze jakis router, niewazne, linux np z 486 potrafi wycisnac sporo, i taki np routerek na powiedzmy 5 kompow na 486 (nawet bez dysku) spokojnie bedzie dzialal, a to ze potrzebujesz >=512 ramu, no coz, ja nie wnikam w to co robisz, przejzyj sobie dokladnie ten watek i zobacz na jakich maszynach chodza serwery u ludzi... dalsza dyskusje uwazam za zbedna, nikt nie bedzie wymagal zeby na serwerze stalo KDE plus OOorg plus niewiadomo co jeszcze...

a co do 'kwestii pienieznych', jasne! lepiej wywalic 2000PLN na komp ktory bedzie uzywany w 10% ale bedzie mozna sie pochwalic ze sie ma 'Gigatron XP 6000 plus 10 GB ramu, no i chodzi na linuxie...", niz kupic komputer za 300 PLN, porzadnie go skonfigurowac i wykorzystywac go na maxa, widzisz, 'kwestie pieniezne' sa wszedzie, od wyboru hardware'u do tworzenia softu, no ale to to podejrzewam jest wyzsza szkola jazdy, troche poza zasiegiem tych "windows be, linux cacy" ...

----------

## BeteNoire

psycepa, ale o co właściwie walczysz? Czy ja Tobie zabraniam używać starego sprzętu? Z tego co widzę Twoje kompy nie narzekają na brak zasobów...

Przypominam, że autor tego wątku nie robi "serwera" ze stronką domową, ftpa trzymającego pliki dla kolegów czy rutera na 5 kompów ale pracownię. I tylko od jego "przebiegłości" w doborze oprogramowania zależy wygoda użytkowników tej pracowni. Tak, tak. Wygoda to ważna rzecz.

I powiem to jeszcze raz: gdyby nie kasa to nikt nie zawracałby sobie głowy tymi zdechlakami w dobie proców 3ghz.

Przyznaj się, nie chciałbyś mieć sprzętu, który pociągnałby wydajnie KDE z kompmgr?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## keman

A ja wlasnie pisze z Syllable, i faktycznie, odpalil sie i smiga bardzo szybko, wyglada jak jakies gnome z czasow win98, ale da sie przezyc  :Smile: 

Jak widac, internet dziala bez problemow, ale strasznie trudno cos wyswietlac, przez zle wsparcie dla grafiki  :Smile: 

Wlsnie probuje zamountowac partycje w reiserfs, zobaczymy co z tego bedzie  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi  :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

W części masz racje, chciałbym mieć jednostke 4xAthlon 64bit 3GHz każdy + 4 GB DDR2 + 4x120GB SCSI na RAID 0, żeby mi KDE zap.... jak mały parowozik, ale to na desktop. Mój serwerek ma K6 350Mhz + 128 MB SDR i jakiś podły dysk 4.3GB ATA33 i.... przyznam sie szczerze, że to ma swoją magie, taki serwer postawiony na fb, bez X'ów, bez niepotrzebnych śmieci od których mam desktopa :] Choćbym miał tyle kasy, to i tak bym go nie wymienił  :Very Happy:  (Co najwyżej postawiłbym drugigo desktopa do renderowania grafiki czy do szpilania w MoH z kumplami :])

----------

## psycepa

o nic nie walcze, i nie mowie zeby koles pracownie zrobil z kompow 300MHzowych

denerwuje mnie tylko takie podejscie ze jak juz masz kosmicznie wypasiony sprzet to komp 200-300 MHz jest do du*y i wogole be, 

owszem, przyznaje sie, chcialbym taki komp, ale na DESKTOPA, do normalnej pracy

a nigdy w zyciu nie kupilbym takiego kompa by przeznaczyc go na serwer (no chyba ze jakis firmowy czy cos, ale na takim serwerze na pewno nie bylo by gentoo), bo to by byla po prostu STRATA PIENIEDZY

 *Quote:*   

> Przypominam, że autor tego wątku nie robi "serwera" ze stronką domową, ftpa trzymającego pliki dla kolegów czy rutera na 5 kompów ale pracownię.
> 
> 

 

nie musisz przypominac, pameitam, ale ja sie do tego nie odnosilem, skomentowalem tylko twoje stwierdzenie...

a co do pracowni, tak jak nie postaiwsz na takim sprzedzie dobrze dzialajacego XPeka, tak samo nie postawisz najnowszego Xorg z KDE i innymi rzeczami

ALE win98 bedzie spokojnie chodzil, tak samo i jak i starsze programy linuxowe...

ja osobiscie twierdze ze na tym sprzecie DA sie postawic nawet DESKTOPA, ktory bedzie chodzil calkiem rozsadnie, oczywiscie nie bedzie to najnowszy soft, ale podejrzewam ze nikt co do tego nie ma zludzen, 

i na koniec powiem tylko ze kiedy komp ktory masz teraz bedzie kosztowal tyle co dzis kosztuje 233Mhz blaszak z 16Mb ramu, aplikacje na pewno beda mialy wyzsze wymagania, wiec odpowiednie proporcje i tak pozostana niezachwiane, i wtedy kupie takiego kompa zeby sobie postawic _maly_ routerek czy serwer jakiegos FTP, a poki co z mojej strony EOT bo topic powoli zaczyna robic sie flame'owaty

tyle.

----------

## BeteNoire

Heh, fajny jest ten Syllable.

Dwie rzeczy, które zauważyłem, że nie działają: przełączanie tematów/dekoracji powoduje zwieche całego systemu, nie można nawet na konsole jakąś przejść (bo jej nie ma), żeby skillować procesy, pomaga tylko reset.

Druga rzecz: moja sieć, a dokładniej modem USB i dhcpcd. Niby w informacjach systemowych widzę swoje kontrolery USB ale sieci podnieść nie mogę (nie umiem?).

Poza tym taki Syllable może być świetnym rozwiązaniem na niezbyt wydajne workstacje: w pracowni, w kafejce internetowej bo posiada wszystko czego zwykły user potrzebuje. Niestety działania paru rzeczy przetestować nie mogłem, bo... nie uruchomiłem sieci.

keman, piszesz, że "słabe wsparcje dla grafiki". Nie zauważyłem - bez problemu pozmieniał mi rozdzielczość od najniższej do 1280x1024 - nawet bez zwiechy czy innych sensacji.

psycepa, nie masz co się denerwować, nigdzie nie mówiłem, że stary sprzęt jest do du.. stwierdziłem tylko, że gdyby nie kasa... ech. Koniec dyskusji.

----------

## n3rd

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Heh, fajny jest ten Syllable.

 To jest jeszcze bardzo wczesna wersja tego OS'u, więc nie należy oczekiwać po nim zbyt wiele... 

Swoją drogą bardzo podoba mi się argante (pracował nad nim Michał Zalewski). Szkoda, że projekt zdechł. Ale jeszcze można wyłuskać w necie tego oeska (również w argante2). Są też dostępne na SF kompilatory dla argante aasm - argante assembler oraz arc dla R (HLL - ale to nie ten R od statystyki).

A co do Zalewskiego, to za kilka dni chyba przetestuję pod bochs'em hardcore... choć nie spodziewam się wielkich sukcesów   :Cool: 

Pozdro

daniel

----------

## gracol

Dzięki wszystkim za informacje. Pokombinuję teraz trochę, żeby doprowadzić to pracownię do jakotakiego użytku.  :Smile: 

----------

## noobah

Ja pamiętam jeszcze stare czasy jak Red Hata 9 na takim sprzęcie instalowałem, jest tam napewno jakiś lekki menadżer okien. Powodzenia życzę. Gentoo raczej odradzam, chyba że zrobisz jak Yoshi radzi i sklecisz klasterek  :Very Happy: 

----------

## n3rd

 *zwirk wrote:*   

> Ja pamiętam jeszcze stare czasy jak Red Hata 9

 Red Hat 7.2 - to już niemal legenda  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

daniel

----------

## Ratman

Witam wszystkich   :Very Happy: 

Tak sobie siedzę i czytam tematy (żeby potem mnie nie posądzano o nie czytanie - choć dużo tego jest trochę), a ponieważ mam (czy miałem, bo narazie podobny układ pracuje na M$, ale jest opcja na linuksa) podobny układ, postanowiłem napisać swój pierwszy post tutaj, mam nadzieję nikogo nie urażam, bo sam cienki jestem z linuksa choć co prawda gentoo za pierwszym razem zainstalowało mi się całkiem OK, z handbookiem w dłoni rzecz jasna.

Dobra, co do tematu - ktoś tu już wspomniał o cienkim kliencie (martin.k - brawo   :Very Happy: ) i wydaje mi się, że biorąc pod uwagę założenia autora i sprzęty jakimi dysponuje jest to jedyne rozsądne rozwiązanie. LTSP, FreeNX (do FreeNX jest nawet cienki klient PXE do własnej konfiguracji). Jedyna rzecz oczywista, to trzeba mieć maszynę na której będzie stał Serwer Usług Terminalowych i siłą rzeczy nie może to być jeden z kompików z autorskiego posta. Jaka to ma być maszyna to można sobie na Googlu znaleźć masę stron na ten temat - nawet w języku ojczystym.

Cała dyskusja na temat sprzętów typy 100XA64+200GBRAM+50TBSCSIRAID5 raczej mija się z celem - wide post autora, nie mówiąc już o tym że na komputerku na którym ledwo można system zbootować, dyskusja o odpalaniu Xów, menadżera okien itd. nie ma większego sensu, a ciagnięcie tematu w ten sposób świadczy o małym przejęciu tematem - zakładam, że człowiek pytał poważnie. Tym bardziej proponowanie win9x - autor pyta w duchu żeby było szybko i tanio, a tak raczej nie będzie. Zakładam, że koledzy macie wiedzę na czym polega praca w takiej pracowni, co głównie jest uruchamiane, a zaręczam że nie jest to pingowanie komputerków w sieci po uruchomieniu okienka trybu tekstowego w Win.

Ze zrozumieniem i pełnym szacunkiem odnoszę się do podpowiedzi o starszych dystrybucjach, ale znowu to samo wraca - koledzy, na tym ma się pracować, na tym ma działać edytor tekstu, arkusz kalkulacyjny, nawet uchowaj boże, jakieś gierki choćby proste, a poza tym rzecz najważniejsza:

to ma zachęcać do Linuksa, nie od niego odstraszać, chyba każdy sobie zdaje sprawę, że przyzwyczajenie do Windowsa (ktoś kto powie że to nie przyzwyczajenie tylko i czyste lenistwo powinien się wstydzić, bo jest to już od dawna socjologicznie udowodnione) zaczyna się już w szkole!!!

Łatwiej, ciekawiej i o ileż rozsądniej wydać 2500PLN na serwerek terminali i postawić Gentoo chociażby, niż na 12xWindowsy 98, antywiry i inne pierdoły.

Dlatego popieram pomysł z LTSP czy FreeNX i uważam za jedyne rozsądne rozwiązanie zarówno dla pracowni i użytkowników, jak i dla zadowolenia, chwały, doświadczenia, zdobytej w ten sposób wiedzy i spokoju sumienia autora takiego rozwiązania.

Przepraszam, że tak się rozpisałem i jeśli (nie w złej woli) kogoś uraziłem, Starczy jak na pierwszy post   :Razz: 

BTW: kurde koduje mi jakoś dziwnie - poprawię to  :Confused: 

----------

